
Evidence is growing that small objects in hyperbolic curves don't obey the known laws of physics - kirubakaran
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10804075
======
mixmax
can this be related to the problem of dark matter?

As far as I understand it dark matter is a problem of a large amount of
gravitation that is unexplained. The article implies that something similar
might be at work here.

I'm a layman on this subject, so if anybody knows anything about this it would
be interesting to hear.

~~~
Electro
As far as I understand, dark matter and dark energy are capable of being
explained by us botching our calculations.

You see time in the universe is predicted on an archaic model of the universe
where density is equal; this doesn't take into account galaxies or the huge
voids that exist. This is inherently wrong and stupidly so as time is
controlled by gravity; time around a black hole is so, so, SO far away from
time in flat space. 1 billion years near the event horizon of a black hole can
be equivalent to a mere second on Earth.

The time difference between a probe between planets and the time we see on
Earth is so small I expect no one thinks of it. This is why the archaic model
usually works because relativistic effects are exponential. However, even
0.00001 of a second has an effect on what we see, this might be negligable for
the probes, but then it might now. The effect could be big enough to predict
this, as it's big enough that all dark energy in the universe doesn't exist
when this effect is accounted for.

Supernova explosions tell us the universe is much larger than it really is,
because we don't calculate that there are huge god damn hills in between us.
We live in a 'valley' called the milky way, and we live in a little dip in
that called the Sol system. Between us and a distant supernova are 'hills' of
empty space and numerous other valleys and hills. It does in fact take 10
billion years for the light to get to us from one, however it doesn't travel
10 billion light years due to these 'valleys' in time.

This is a fundamental prediction of general relativity, and one scientists
don't account for. It's pure schmuckery assuming you can average out the
differences. If there was nothing between us and a distant supernova explosion
it would take (IIRC) only 6 billion years to get here and it would travel 6
billion light years, with things in between it travels slightly further but
takes a hell of a lot longer to get here.

If this effect happens in our solar system too, and I don't see why it
shouldn't, then it could account for this acceleration. However, it won't be
at the 38% predicted for the universe model, but certainly time will deviate
through our solar system.

Hopefully this makes sense to people other than me...

Essentially, yes. Dark matter/energy (or the alternatives, like I 'explain'
above) are likely the cause, even if they're not on the percieved scale of the
universe. Dark matter seems to populate the outer edges of galaxies more than
the interior, perhaps our solar systems position only gets a 'light touching'
of the WIMP particles or whatever.

------
ggrot
So which one of you on this board is going to solve the riddle?

~~~
tokipin
i'll have a go at it. im really bored atm

